# Jw Benson Silver Half Hunter Pocket Watch..Help Please



## Owenjay89 (Jun 11, 2011)

I have an old jw benson pocket watch which we believe belonged to my great grandfather who died in the 1930s.

The watch has been stored with some other keepsakes for years and I have only just realised that it is a jw benson and that it actually works!.

I'm struggling to date it as the movement is different to all the other images I have found and it doesn't have a second dial on the main face.

It's a silver half hunter with roman numerals on the outer case,the inner case has 0,935 and 372 engraved the main watch face is White with black roman numerals.

The rear cover is plain, on the inside there is the same 0,935in a box,the 3 hallmark symbols and the serial 763872. Also has some other numbers but I can't read them

The inner movement cover has 0.935 with the same hallmarks and serial number 763872 and to the left of the 0,935 it has the number 3.

The movement has jw benson in large italics, g2&g4 ludgate hill London round the bottom circumference, serial number 763872 ,Swiss made, it also has the words fast and slow where the needle(?) is and some fancy italic design...

I have no knowledge of watches at all, any information would be greatly received!

Thanks.


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

I would love to see some pictures

If can, try and get a close up of the dial, movement and the stamps on the case

The .935 mark is the silver mark but it should have an import stamp and possibly a date letter.

The movement will be Swiss, most probably,The Louis Audemars Company of Le Brassus, Switzerland, so you may want to try and google them and see if you can get a match for the serial number

Hope that helps

Chris


----------



## Owenjay89 (Jun 11, 2011)

a6cjn said:


> I would love to see some pictures
> 
> If can, try and get a close up of the dial, movement and the stamps on the case
> 
> ...


----------



## Owenjay89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks Chris I will try googling and will see if I can upload some photos tomorrow


----------



## Owenjay89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Have managed to find small magnifier and the hallmark symbols are the bear which I believe means it's Swiss made from 1882 to 1934? I still can't see a letter anywhere and having problems getting clear image on the camera, so will keep trying.


----------

